# outdoor kennel for potty and play



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So Grace can't be in the sun... :blink:.... of course .

We are looking at outdoor pens/kennels..... It would be nice to have one with a cover but we can always get canvas to do one ourselves.

I think I like this one: 

Amazon.com: BestPet® Black 32" Heavy Duty Pet Playpen Dog Exercise Pen Cat Fence B: Pet Supplies

What do you think? It's easily made into different shapes to fit spaces.... It is high, but not super high.... We would buy a cover (not sure if htey have one) or make one...

Does anyone have a outdoor kennel? I need something that can stay outside (and survive AZ sun)... and that gives her enough room to potty. She is finicky about potty...so the pop up xpen is too small.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Oh -- And Grace would still not be left unattended while outside in it.... Our neighbor has some sort of covered dog run and a coyote got into it still! So she'd still be supervised. This is just to keep her in one place and out of the sun...


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a 10 x 10 x 8 Priefert dog kennel with cover. Nothing is getting in. Nothing is getting out. I love it. For flooring I have these cushy "sport court" tiles that I ordered on line.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oops I posted without finishing. I like the one you are looking at for Grace. It looks roomy and secure and the height seems tall enough where she wouldn't be able to get out. She would have enough room for a potty spot away from her personal items.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Hope


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That looks good Tori. We made ours for Laurel and Violet, when they were puppies. It was a long rectangle , but we didn't need a top as it is shaded in our back yard.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Deb - you made it?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So our pen came today. I was shocked with how fast it arrived! We ordered two of the one above... For one fluff just one pen would be more than adequate 

I'm so happy with it... very well made and so easy to put together, easy to make into multiple shapes, easy to move.... Plus it will be easy to cover!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I have two of these 4x6 x 6 tall, I put two together, it's like a outdoor doggie condo.
That way the fluffers can play outside while we do yard work.

New Backyard 4'x4'x6'H Steel Dog Pet Kennel w Cover | eBay


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I also have this one, for when we have fosters, it's the extra large one.
I put blankets and toys inside, and place it in a shady area... I'd and cover the top with a piece of plywood or make a shade cover out of an old light coloured sheet... for extra shade,if you don't have a shady area.



*1 Year Manufacturers Warranty*
*Size:* 54" Long x 37" Wide x 45" High
*Drop-pin Construction* for easy setup
*Mesh:* 1-1/2" x 5" inch
*Material:* 3, 5, 6, 7, 9, & 12 gauge wire
*2 Slide-Bolt Latches* for your dog's safety & security
*Finish:* Durable Black Electro-Coat
*Weight:* 79 lbs. (92 with carton)


Midwest 54" Inch Double Door Dog Crate Solution Series Midwest Model SL54DD Mid-West


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

That one is nice Michelle 

We couldn't have a 6 foot high one.... Had to be below the fence... HOA


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I do think a 'mesh' cover is important ... ever notice the difference between sitting under a solid vinyl umbrella and one that is mesh and 'breathes" ? Heat seems to build up under the solid type... even though shaded.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a soft sides pop up kennel, 60 inch,the mesh on top was black so I spray painted it white, the air circulates ,the paint didn't plug the holes.. helps keep them cool. I use it inside of the larger fenced area.
Now that I think about it I'm going to the fabric store and get some buckram by the yard, in white or neutral and use it for a topper on the larger kennel... the mesh does help with shading by quite a bit...plus I place their kennel in the shade.


----------

